
Mastering Elixir Book - aalbuquerque
https://www.packtpub.com/application-development/mastering-elixir
======
aalbuquerque
After a lot of work, here's my new book on Elixir! Also written by my friend
and colleague Daniel Caixinha, it takes the reader on a journey to develop a
Dropbox-like web application and deploy it on the cloud.

